# Gestational Diabetes - who was at fault?



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 24, 2012)

Gestational diabetes was confirmed during my 2nd pregnancy. This was 21 years ago but it still crosses my mind as to whether  it was the then hospital or my then gp that should've sent for me to have my bloods checked when my pregnancy finished.

It was just one year after my pregnancy that i became very ill going into a diabetic coma and came round in hospital not knowing where i was and being told i was diabetic.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 24, 2012)

It would depend on who you were put under after you've had your baby...

It depends on who your diabetic care was transferred to...  If you remained under the diabetic consultant/clinic care they should have been monitoring you with follow-up appointments etc...  Due to clinical records the consultant may or may not choose to carry out another GTT..  (I didn't get one)

But if you are transferred back under the GP care they should have called for a GTT at the same time as your 6 week post natal check...

My son was born 22 years ago today...  It was at the beginning of this pregnancy I was diagnosed (same phone call confirming both) put straight onto insulin for the duration of the pregnancy, told it's likely to be GD yeah right, My diabetic consultant insisted that I was T2 when insulin was withdrawn after I had my son, and my BG's were going up...  Stuck me on Metformin..  Wouldn't change his mind for several years (had another baby exactly 18 months to the day later) it wasn't until I was extremely ill, and my GP transferred me out of the diabetic clinic to another Endo's consultants clinic that I was finally diagnosed as T1 diabetic (slow onset)...

Looking back now, yes in many ways I very angry with my first diabetic consultant, as not only because I suffered medical, but what impact and what it did to my life during this time...

Now I don't look back it's not worth feeling angry about it all...


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 24, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> It would depend on who you were put under after you've had your baby...
> 
> But if you are transferred back under the GP care they should have called for a GTT at the same time as your 6 week post natal check...
> 
> Now I don't look back it's not worth feeling angry about it all...




Hi Ellie Jones,

Firstly thank you for replying.

I was put back under the GP after i had my baby. I remember being sent for to have my 6 week post natal check but not ever being sent for to have a GTT done.

I don't really after all these years feel angry about it but just that now and again the question crosses my mind as it obviously is doing at the moment.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 24, 2012)

I would say that your GP should have done...

But sometimes it makes you ponder why something isn't done...

At the moment I ponder why the earth my daughters first midwife (she's no working elsewhere) decided that even though I'm T1 that my daughter didn't require the GTT screen at 20 wks

But what's even more baffling is that the second midwife my daughter saw just after her dating scan, did pick up on the need for a GTT screen, however after finding out that my daughter was already showing glucose in the urine, she didn't bring it forward or request a quicker visit than the standard planned one

Glad to hear that when you'll pondering it's not done so with anger, and with an Hrrmmm I wonder...


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 24, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Glad to hear that when you'll pondering it's not done so with anger, and with an Hrrmmm I wonder...




Hrrmmm, one thing i will say is that if ever with all these Nhs cut backs they dare to reduce any of my diabeting items.....watch this space, lol, has that budgie got any seed, lol


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 27, 2012)

I cannot believe this.

I feel very luckly that my gp knew it was diabetes as soon as he seen how ill i was and the glucose in my pee. The way some people who diagnosed is unbelivable.

Ellie i am shocked about your daughter. And your own story.

xx


----------

